# How many kids are in there?



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

This is Moonlight she is due the third of August, she has kidded twice with singletons.
































Sorry about the dirt (if you can see it) my goats favorite place to sit is in the dirt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No idea. Good luck!


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I love her coloration! I hate to say it, but I’m guessing she’s going to have another single.


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Ok thanks!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ll be hopeful and guess twins! One of each. Is she bred to the same buck as last time? Or the last two times?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s very pretty- hope she has an easy delivery and a pretty little doeling for you 💕


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

This is a new buck.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I would probably
Say twins or one big buck 
but prayers for twins hope
She goes smooth keep us posted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some does hide their pregnancy and surprise us with more sometimes. 
We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am on the twins train.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

do you have a before prego photo?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My 1st thought was another single. But I have been wrong MANY times in the past. Will hope for twins as that is my preference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

One trick (that isn't always reliable) is to feel her stomach right in front of her udder. If it's triplets or a small single that hides well, you will rarely feel kicks. With triplets, you will feel lots of kicks until a couple weeks before her due date, then they will be packed tight. With twins you can sometimes feel two shapes in her belly. It is still just a guess, but I find that it sometimes works.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I think two, one of each!


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Thank you so much! I’m hoping for twins too!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Just curious…do you supplement with minerals, selenium, vitamin e and copper? I helped a family that has my goats mom. They always had twins that were sickly and small. After giving them supplements the doe had triplets! They were all the same size and healthy too!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I always leave mineral out free choice And then I usually use replamin gel once a month my herd is deficient in copper and Selenium. Sometimes I will put out a protein pail that’s got molasses in it.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I always leave mineral out free choice And then I usually use replamin gel once a month my herd is deficient in copper and Selenium. Sometimes I will put out a protein pail that’s got molasses in it.


Do you give them copper boluses too? We were just so happy to have triplets and have them all be healthy! The family that has the doe said that they had never had triplets before. I know it had to do with all the minerals. We use minerals that are from the vet. They are formulated for my area. She looks like an adorable doe!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yes I give copper blouses once a year


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

I have loose Minerals out for them to eat whenever I also have a molasses bucket short of mineral and I have this other that is sort of a copper block.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Where do you get the copper block? Is there anything else in it?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Copper block or selenium or cobalt block maybe? 
I haven’t hear of copper blocks before but I guess every areas different 🤔


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Sorry for the wait to get back to you I’ve been unable to check my phone. I only remember copper in the block because I had a goat that was deficient in it. It is a PURINA, goat block, maintenance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That won't be enough minerals for the goat. They can't lick enough to get proper dosage.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh I thought it was just copper I was fixing to jump on that 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Oh I thought it was just copper I was fixing to jump on that


Lol!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)




----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> That won't be enough minerals for the goat. They can't lick enough to get proper dosage.


I am giving her some grain/ mineral pellets.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It’s a good idea to provide loose minerals separate from feed as well.


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Came outside and found these little girls!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! How sweet!!!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

They are adorable 🥰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

They are super cute! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Toooooooo much cuteness!!!!!


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

A nice surprise after the triplet bucklings!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad the girls helped even you out! Don’t forget to add to the 2022 kidding tally if you hadn’t already!


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Ok! I am new to TGS so how do you add to the tally?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations! They sure are cute! 

To add to the tally, you go to the thread, show pictures and add 2 girls on to the total. Let me see if I can find the thread for you


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

2022 Kidding Tally


Please post pictures of your 2022 doelings and Bucklings. Then add the numbers to start Our Tally! Gotta find out who wins this year! Doelings won in 2021!




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------

